

Tracedroid - Dynamic Android app analysis (by VU Amsterdam) - est
http://tracedroid.few.vu.nl/
Thesis<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tracedroid.few.vu.nl&#x2F;thesis.pdf<p>slide on HITB<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;conference.hitb.org&#x2F;hitbsecconf2013kul&#x2F;materials&#x2F;D2T2%20-%20Victor%20van%20der%20Veen%20-%20A%20Fast%20and%20Complete%20Android%20Method%20Tracer.pdf
======
est
Thesis

[http://tracedroid.few.vu.nl/thesis.pdf](http://tracedroid.few.vu.nl/thesis.pdf)

slide on HITB

[http://conference.hitb.org/hitbsecconf2013kul/materials/D2T2...](http://conference.hitb.org/hitbsecconf2013kul/materials/D2T2%20-%20Victor%20van%20der%20Veen%20-%20A%20Fast%20and%20Complete%20Android%20Method%20Tracer.pdf)

